

Apple's Siri Knows When You're Drunk - derpenxyne
http://i.imgur.com/J5SEK.jpg

======
WiseWeasel
Nice. Warms your heart to see thoughtful software design to this extent. Who
knows, maybe a few lives a year are saved by design choices like this.

